# 68th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be 
Wednesday, 8/15, at Leroy Selmons in Clearwater.
PM for info!

And next month, at the 69th Monthly Meeting.......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

SEPT!!!!!!!!

Are we thinking Bahama Breeze???? for the men?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah. I'll call and see if they're interested. Was it you that suggested across the street at Landry's?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Yeah. I'll call and see if they're interested. Was it you that suggested across the street at Landry's?


Landry's is VERY good and they have an outside deak also.... nice view of the water.... That would be a great choice!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Might have to take wifey on a "road trip"! I just didn't get 
the "warm and fuzzies" at Bahama Breeze last time. The couple 
places we now go to genuinely seem like they appreciate us
being there. I love the love!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:shock: The number 69. Meeting could be a very LARGE crowd. Could they handle a large group? The one I was at was a lot of fun! I would like the rest of the men to have a great time like I did on my first one. 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

We hear you denny.... and will try to make that happen without you .... seeing as how today and tomorrow.... SHOULD KILL YOU!!!!!!!!! :twisted: 

You are so screewed.......... :lol:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey...that does mean the LSB meeting during the CR herf will be number....*69*!!! :shock: :lol:

Seems some how right, doesn't it.... 8)


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

:bawling: :banghead: :bawling:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am planning on being there in September... :hungry: :smoke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:woohoo: It's tonight!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I got a piece tonight.....



And the first night of tiraffle tickets for the CR Humidor.... and we already have raised * $80 !!!!!!!!!!!!! * 

http://imageshack.us

Left to right: * Chris, John, Ron, Michael, Stan, Dametri, Walter, Frank*


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That's a great pic, and looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

A light crowd. 4 no shows. Think it might had been the rain? We'll show 'em next month!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> A light crowd. 4 no shows. Think it might had been the rain? We'll show 'em next month!


BASTARDS

I guess next months will be at the Convention Center. Better tell Michael to bring the wide lense.


----------

